# معلومات عن المواد الطينية



## بابكريحى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من المعلوم ان الاراضي تكونت نتيجه حدوث عمليات التجويه للصخر الاصلي وعمليات التجويه Weathring اما ان تكون طبيعيه او كيميائيه او بيولجيه وعموما بتؤدي عمليات التجويه الطبيعيه Physical الي تكسير وتحطيم في الصخر الاصلي دون مايحدث تغيير في التركيب الكيميائي يلي ذلك التجويه الكيميائيه Chemical والتي تزداد باذدياد السطح النوعي او صغر حجم حبيبات التربه وتؤدي هذة العمليه الي تغيير في التركيب الكيميائي للمعادن الاوليه وتكوين معادن جديدة مثل معادن الطين ..
بنجد ان المعادن الاوليه Priamry Minerals الموروثه من الصخور الاوليه ينتشر فيها الجزء الخشن Corse من الارض مثل الرمل والسلت اما المواد الثانويه التي نتجت نتيجه عمليات التجويه الكيميائيه فتوجد في الجزء الناعم Fine او الجزء الغروي اي الحبيبات التي تكون ذات اقطار اقل من 2 ميكرون ..
في دراستنا بنتناول التركيب المعدني للرمل وبنجد بالنسبه Fraction الخاص بالرمل بتتراوح بين 0.2 الي 0.02 ملليمتر اما Fraction السلت فبيتراوح بين 0.02 الي 0.002 ملليمتر.. حبيبات الرمل والسلت هي عبارة عن اجزاء صغيرة من الصخور والمعادن الاوليه من الصخر الاصلي مثل معادن السليكا والفلسبار والميكا والامفيبولات*
* ..




*
*Tetrahedron: a central cation surrounded by four anions at the corners of a triangular pyramid





Octahedron: a central cation surrounded by six oxygens, four in the plane of the cation, one above, and one below
بالنسبه لمعادن السليكا Silica Minerals
فبيكون في نوعين اما ان تكون Cystalline Silica Or Non Crystalline Silica 
منها 3 انواع مختلف في البناء البلوري مثل Quartz,Cristobalite,Tridymite
المعادن المتبلورة او Crystalline بتتبع السليكا الاطاريه وهي عبارة عن تجمعات Tetrahedron ممتدة في ثلاثه اتجاهات , والتركيب الكيميائي للسليكا المتبلورة هو نفس التركيب الكيميائي لل Silicon Di Oxide وبنجد انه لايذوب في الماء او الاحماض العاديه ولكن بيذوب في HF (معلومه خاصه) 
بالنسبه للمعادن Non Crystalline او Amorphous silica مثل silica gel ,opal .. بنجد ان silica mineral بتكون Resistance مقاومه للتحلل ... 
بالنسبه لمعادن Feldspars
هي معادن Alominosilicates تحتوي علي كميات مختلفه من sodium,botasium,calcium.other barium وغالبا بيكون جزء كبير منها من Metanorpus rocks الصخور المتحوله .. اهم معلومه انها بتعطي معلومات عن المنشا الجيولجي لل Parent material مادة الاصل اللي اتكونت منها التربه وتعطي معلومات عن عمليات تكوين التربه وبنجد ان الفلسبارات تعتبر مخزن للصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم وعديد من العناصر الدقيقه زي النحاس والرابيديوم والسيزيوم والرصاص ..ومن ناحيه التركيب البنائي بتنتمي الي السليكات الاطاريه (عبارة عن تجمعات تتراهدريه في ثلاث ابعاد )
امثله علي الفلسبارات ...Orthoclase,Plagioclase
بالنسبه لمعادن Micas الميكا 
وهي تتبع مجموعه phyllosilicates السليكا الصفائحيه يوجد منها نوعين 
Muscovite,Philogobite 
بالنسبه لمعادن Pyroxenes and Amphiboles 
البيركسين بيتكون من سلاسل فرديه من Silica Tetra Hedron اما الامفيولات بتتكون من سلسله مذدوجه .. بترتبط السلاسل الفرديه والسلاسل المذدوجه للبيروكسين والامفيبولات بواسطه عديد من الكاتيونات ..
بالنسبه للاوليفينات Olivines
هي بتتكون من تتراهيدرات فرديه مستقله غير مشتركه Nesosilicates
في معادن اخري غير سليكاتيه منها معادن الكربونات مثل Calcite,Dolomite,Magnesite,Siderite
ايضا معادن phosphates مثل Apatite
ايضا الاكاسيد والهيدروكسيدات مثل Iron oxidase Himotite,Limonite,Magnetite
بالنسبه للتركيب المعدني للجزء الغروي (الطين) من الارض
كما ذكرنا سابقا بان الجزء الغروي اقطار حبيباته اقل من 2 ميكرون او 0.002 ملليمتر ..يتكون من معادن ثانويه Secondary Minerals ناتجه من Chemical Reactions ل Weathring Processes وهذة المعادن لاتوجد في الصخور الاصليه التي تكونت منها الاراضي ..
Clay Minerals معادن الطين
بيعرف ان معدن الطين هو مادة غير عضويه متبلورة Crystalline Non Orgainc
تتكون اساسا من حبيبات متبلورة صغيرة جدا من واحد او اكثر من مجموعه او اكثر من المعادن وتعرف بمعادن الطين فهي عبارة عن Alimono silicate hydrate
سليكات الومنيوم مائيه يحل في بعضها المغنيسوم والحديد محل كل او جزء من الالومنيوم ومع وجود القواعد الارضيه كمكونات اساسيه في بعضهم .. وطبقا لهذا المفهوم فان معادين الطين المتبلورة هي المكون الاساسي لكل انواع الطين تقريبا وعلي هذا فانها تصبح الجزء المسؤل عن تحديد خواص الطين ..
معادن الطين بتختلف عن المعادن الاخري لاتتحد فقد خواصها المختلفه بتركيبها الكيميائي فقط ولكن تتحد بطريقه ترتيب الذرات داخل البناء الذري لبللوراتها .. ومعادن طين تحدث فيها ظاهرة معروفه باسم Poly morphism تعدد الاشكال لنفس التركيب الكيميائي وكذلك ظاهرة Iso Morphism لتراكيب كميائيه مختلفه وغيرها ولذلك حتي نتفهم العلاقه بين التركيب الكيميائي من ناحيه والخواص المختلفه لمعادن الطين من ناحيه اخري لابد من دراسه قواعد التركيب الذري للمعادن *


----------

